# Let's talk about George Karl



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Ok, so I have backed Karl ever since BEFORE he came to teh Nuggs. When he arrived, and the taem won most of their remaining games, I, like everyboyd, thought he was the missing link to greatness.

I am now convinced otherwise...I was wrong.

I don't understand his logic 95% of the time. The Nuggets, by default, are one of the worst teams in the L on the second night of back to back games. Then, last night...against one of the youngest teams in the league, he refuses to play anyboyd off of the bench other than Kleiza and Najera.

Say wha?

Why wuold you shorten your bench against young guys ont he second of a back to back? He left JR Smith on the bench the whole game, despite the Nuggs inability to hit any kind of a shot. Karl said that JR wasn't playing defense, but, in his defense, neither was anybody else.
He only plyaed the other reserves for one minute at the end of the fourth.

Karl, not only are you a bad coach, but you're also a mean person. Who likes to play one minute of meaningless time? You're essentially telling our benchers that they have no place on the team.

Moron.

If things don't change soon, I'll expect JR to demand a trade by February, which will be granted within 2 hours...for 2 second round draft pix from a contender.

I think it's time to let Karl go on his merry way, and let the Nuggets get back to ENJOYING the game again.

Horax


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

it won't happen. they're up to their ears in luxury tax, and the nuggets are 18th in attendance. they're not trying to spend another dollar.

that said, give larry brown a call!


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Larry bRown can coach, but cna he and Melo co-exist after the Olympics?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

He's doing an absolutely horrible job against phoenix right now. Granted, Denver is really poorly matched up against them, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## jimmybean (Jan 8, 2008)

Pig face Karl is the man!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Is Karl one of those coaches that the players don't like at all (eg. Skiles)?

I really think the Nuggets could be doing much better with a new look coach.

*Look what the Bulls' players are saying about their new coach, and I think that's EXACTLY what this team needs;*





> When Monday's practice was opened to the media, it appeared that the players were finished working and ready for a retreat to the locker room. But then they snapped back into action and spent about 20 minutes on shooting practice.
> 
> With that in mind, some players were asked what's different about the Bulls now that Boylan is in charge and gave a variety of answers. All agreed, though, that it's been a positive change.
> 
> ...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

you can fire george karl, but it isnt going to make JR Smith play defense or Diawara develop a good outside j.
a good part of the problem is the roster. look at the bulls record. thats why skiles got fired. the nuggets arent doing poorly they just arent doing great either.
this is a team that might get out of the first round, but i dont see contenders.
Larry Brown are you kidding me? Someone forgot USA basketball


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

My problem with Karl is the fact taht he's down by 20 playing his 4th game in 5 nights against one of the best teams in the league...does he use subs? Nope. This team will burn out come March.

JR Smith has been neutered by Karl. Sure he doesnt' play D, but that's not what he was hired for. He was hired for his instant offense, which has soured greatly since Karl has made him his whipping boy.

Any reason why he hasn't played in 4 games in a row? Why not use your bench a bit and save your big name guys some wear and tear, Karl?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> you can fire george karl, but it isnt going to make JR Smith play defense or Diawara develop a good outside j.
> a good part of the problem is the roster. look at the bulls record. thats why skiles got fired. the nuggets arent doing poorly they just arent doing great either.
> this is a team that might get out of the first round, but i dont see contenders.
> Larry Brown are you kidding me? Someone forgot USA basketball


Someone else missed a joke.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> It's sad to say, but it's time for George Karl to go in Denver.
> 
> While the coach has no doubt helped the Nuggets reach respectability in a crowded Western Conference, the team has failed to make any real improvements in three years under his tutelage.
> 
> ...


http://www.bleacherreport.com/articles/5973-NBA-Denver_Nuggets-Bye_George_He_Ain_t_Got_It-080108


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Who could they replace him with though? It will take a very unique coach to not only make them good defensively, but exploit their offensive talents to the fullest.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> you can fire george karl, but it isnt going to make JR Smith play defense or Diawara develop a good outside j.
> a good part of the problem is the roster. look at the bulls record. thats why skiles got fired. the nuggets arent doing poorly they just arent doing great either.
> this is a team that might get out of the first round, but i dont see contenders.
> Larry Brown are you kidding me? Someone forgot USA basketball


Diawara and Smith don't get playing time anyway. 

George Karl is just a ****ing idiot. That's really all it comes down to.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Sliccat said:


> http://www.bleacherreport.com/articles/5973-NBA-Denver_Nuggets-Bye_George_He_Ain_t_Got_It-080108


Real talk. If only a mainstream outlet would write something quality like this.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Defensively, I think Karl has done a fairly good job. It's offensively that I hate him. For a team with so much firepower, the nuggets' lack of explosiveness is inexusable.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Not only that, but he plays NO reserves...even on the second of back to back nights. This team will be winded by march.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> Not only that, but he plays NO reserves...even on the second of back to back nights. This team will be winded by march.


idk,the only person I'm worried about there is Carter. The big rotation is prett deep, and Carmelo gets enough rest. Karl just hates Iverson at point.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

...and Diawara, JR Smith, and Von Wafer ANYWHERE.


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

Over they past couple of years I have noticed that once you get in Karls good graces he plays you very consistantly... to the point where someone else should be in your place. It seems like Karl has 8 players and will make sure those 8 are on the court and only those 8 no matter the situation


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Is it just me, or is this guy one of the worst coaches in the league?


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> Defensively, I think Karl has done a fairly good job. It's offensively that I hate him. For a team with so much firepower, the nuggets' lack of explosiveness is inexusable.


I don't think they will have the explosiveness they should without a more selfless catalyst. While Iverson has real passing skills, he's a scorer first and last. There isn't another legit starting PG on the team right now, and I'm starting to question - due to the collective health problems and injury susceptibility of their big men - whether the Nuggets have the trade assets to acquire one. 

It's been said many times what kind of guy Iverson needs to play next to: a bigger, stronger, defense-minded, pass-first point guard. Wouldn't hurt if that guy is also a lights-out shooter. If such a player were easy to find, Denver would have him by now. 

The other pie-in-the-sky solution is to bring in Phil Jackson to install the triangle, to maximize what playmaking Anthony and Iverson have between them and to mitigate the absence of a single floor general. 

Without either of those scenarios, the Nuggets' best hope before looking to jettison Iverson is to find a utility player for the backcourt who can play 28-32 mpg and doesn't do anything terrifically well but makes few mistakes...a guy who can be a bigger body on opposing 2 guards and who stays out of the way on offense. Antonio Daniels, for example.

Yes, I think Karl is much more the problem than solution right now, but most any coach will face some inherent challenges with this roster.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

aboveallodds24 said:


> Over they past couple of years I have noticed that once you get in Karls good graces he plays you very consistantly... to the point where someone else should be in your place. It seems like Karl has 8 players and will make sure those 8 are on the court and only those 8 no matter the situation


Hence the reason that The Poisonous Frog is now convinced he's worth 7 mill a year or whatever the hell he's asking.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> The other pie-in-the-sky solution is to bring in Phil Jackson to install the triangle, to maximize what playmaking Anthony and Iverson have between them and to mitigate the absence of a single floor general.


I always though Jackson would be a great coach for this team.

Other than that though, think having a good offense would make denver tremendously better, but I'm not sure. AI and Anthony thrive in stopping the ball more than working off of it. 

Still, this team could be a tremendous passing team. AI, Melo, Nene, and Martin are all very underrated passers, Camby's good too. If they could just instill some good motion on the court, they'd be alot better.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I completely agree. Jackson is a dream solution, but I'm sure he has other plans for himself. 

There's no lack of passing skill on the team. There's just a crying need for an offensive scheme that makes consistent use of it, and/or for an honest-to-goodness starting PG.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

what the ****. they're the most injury prone team in the league, up 21 with 4 minutes left. Take you're ****in starters out, you moron.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Here's a nice little read that I found on the front page of my local newspaper this morning.
http://www.shns.com/shns/g_index2.cfm?action=detail&pk=BKN-KRIEGER-01-15-08
Does this bother anyone else, even if most of his gripes are true?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I like it, actually. I think that the players kind of tune him out. He hasn't gone to the press much this season, I think it might put a fire under them. As long as he doesn't do it too much.

I really like how well Carmelo and JR put up with his constant criticism as well.

By the ware, Karl is an idiot for not playing JR more. It's like everytime the guy makes a mistake, Karl takes him out.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

officially put me on the fire George Karl bandwagon. He's benched JR for the past two games because he didn't get back on one possession. He's a hypocrite, because there's no way he would've taken out Melo for that, and he's an idiot, because the offense is struggling without Carmelo, and he puts the one guy who can take pressure off Iverson on the bench. 

The stupidity astounds me.

EDIT: As I say this, Karl brings in JR. So, uh, nevermind.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Nah, your point still stands. Worst coach in the league.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Nah, your point still stands. Worst coach in the league.


nah, he's not that bad.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Karl will be tougher on Nuggets players next season:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3377008


----------

